# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  بياااااااااااان هااااااااااااااااااااااااام

## مرتضي دياب

*ضد شركة زين للاتصالات
  ...
  لقد وثق الشعب السوداني كثيراً بشركة زين للاتصالات منذ ولاتها تحت  مسماها ( موبيتيل ) وكانت الشبكة الاولي والاختيار الاول للشعب السوداني  ولكن استغلت الشركة هذا الاقبال والثبات في خدماتها التي تزين تحت شعارها (  زين عالم جميل ). اين هذا العالم الجميل عندما يخصم من المشترك 5% عند  التحويل بدون اي اسباب ومبررات والآن ارتفعت نسبة الخصم الي 12 % ..... هل  هي وحدها في .. .الساحه؟ كلا !!!! فنرجو من جميع مشتركي زين ... إذا لم يتم  حذف هذه الخصومات حتي يوم الاحد الموافق 4\12 \ 2011 م سنقاطع خدماتها  تماماً. فبالعزيمه غير شعب نظام بالكامل فكيف بشركة اتصالات !!!  ................ اكد هذا لشخصك وانشر قدر المستطاع ووصي ....!!
*

----------


## مناوي

*هوووووووووووووي يا مورتا حاسب ..!!
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*احم احم 

تسقط تسقط زين الكويتيه 

*

----------


## مناوي

*تسقط اريبا الافريقية :secret:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## musab aljak

*

زين عالم شين
*

----------


## مناوي

*MTN الماسورة 

سوداني الهم والفلس
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

MTN الماسورة 

سوداني الهم والفلس




الماعندو اريبا ..
ما عندو حبيبة ..:HGHG:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ريح بالك بس سوداني وخليك سوداني
تريح بالك بي 50 ج وتعمل لي حبيبتك سوداني وتقعد ترقي ههههههههه
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					


الماعندو اريبا ..
ما عندو حبيبة ..:HGHG:



تلفوووووووووون عمومي
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ريح بالك بس سوداني وخليك سوداني
تريح بالك بي 50 ج وتعمل لي حبيبتك سوداني وتقعد ترقي ههههههههه



ثابت مغطيييييييييييكم انتو فقط ...
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*وزارة المالية هي من طلب زيادة النسبة
معللة ذلك بمحاربة التهرب الضريبي

000000
كيف الله اعلم

*

----------


## ابولين

*اكبر شركة ماصة لدم مشتركيها 
كل شركات العالم بتحاسب بالثانية 
زين السودان لو رنيت بتخصم حق دقيقة 
باي وجة حق هذا المبلغ ولماذا الخصم عند التحويل 
انها سرقة عيني عينك 
زييييييييييين عالم قبيح
*

----------


## سامرين

*اريبا اريبا اريبا الشبكه الاولى 
*

----------


## aziz4545a

* الليله يامورتا امس حلمت انك مع زول طويل ومانع ولونه اسود وعندو جلحات .لكن ما عرفرتو ؟ انت عرفتو؟؟   (اظنو .........)هههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة aziz4545a
					

 الليله يامورتا امس حلمت انك مع زول طويل ومانع ولونه اسود وعندو جلحات .لكن ما عرفرتو ؟ انت عرفتو؟؟   (اظنو .........)هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه والله ماعرفتو ياربي يكون هناي 

*

----------


## كسباوى

*من الليلة فارقناها فراق الطريفى لى 
اتحاد الخرطوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كل شركات الاتصالات مطالبة بمراجعة سياساتها نحو المشترك

*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اريبا اريبا اريبا الشبكه الاولى 





؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

تسقط اريبا الافريقية :secret:



هوي يامناوى أريبا دى مش ياها راعى الزعيم MTN
*

----------


## الدلميت

*في زول عارف بتم الحساب كيف ؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

في زول عارف بتم الحساب كيف ؟



حساب شنو؟
                        	*

----------

